
Hukkster, The Winklevoss-Backed Online Shopping Tool, Has Shut Down - e15ctr0n
https://www.hukkster.com/
======
jeffehobbs
TIL there was such thing as Hukkster.

R.I.P. terribly-named business I never heard of.

------
krapp
Hukkster?

Were they represented by the law firm of Dewey, Cheatham and Howe?

